# Construcción de antena “ground plane” para VHF de ½ onda



## joakiy (Jun 13, 2010)

Hola amigos,

Os presento un tipo de antena fácil de construir y que da buenos resultados sobre todo cuando no vamos a ubicar nuestro transmisor en el punto más alto del área a cubrir.

  Se trata de una evolución archiconocida del clásico dipolo de media onda, pero con un plano de tierra artificial, el cuál eleva la parte inferior del lóbulo de radiación hacia arriba, aumentando el alcance, evitando que gran parte de la rf irradiada se pierda a tierra.

  La varilla vertical la llamaremos irradiante, y a cada una de las cuatro varillas horizontales radiales. Los radiales, para quien no lo sepa, forman el plano de tierra.

*Materiales:*

  - Una lata metálica de unos 10 centímetros de diámetro y 4 centímetros de alto. Si queremos colocar posteriormente esta antena en un mástil, la lata tendrá que tener un diámetro más estrecho. Buscad una que sea resistente, no uséis una de atún, pues cuando la antena esté montada el mismo peso de los radiales doblará la lata arruinando el acabado.

  - 1 Conector PL hembra de chasis, o un conector N, o un BNC de iguales características. Lo dejo a vuestra elección, aunque os aconsejo un PL de los de “cuadradillo” porque tiene más resistencia mecánica que un BNC a rosca.

  -         Cinco varillas rígidas de un metro de longitud. Yo he usado cuatro varillas roscadas de acero inoxidable para los radiales por su facilidad para el montaje y una varilla hueca de latón para el irradiante, que podremos soldar con estaño normal y corriente al conector con cualquier soldador.

  -         Tornillería, taladro, brocas, limas y todo el arsenal que tengáis en vuestro taller.

*Construcción:*

  Una vez elegida la lata, marcaremos antes de taladrar, el centro geométrico de la misma y cuatro puntos equidistantes en los laterales, estos servirán para hacer los agujeros en donde montar los radiales.

  Cuando hayamos marcado dichos puntos, volvemos a medir para asegurarnos de que hemos hecho un buen trabajo. Esto es fundamental para el acabado final de la antena.

  Posteriormente, podemos marchar con un punzón en aquellos sitios donde vayamos a hacer los agujeros y comenzar a taladrar. El agujero central tiene que ser tan grande con el conector de antena elegido, eso es obvio, los laterales del tamaño de las varillas elegidas como radiales.

  Practicados los agujeros, montamos el conector, fijándolo bien. He preferido usar remaches, pues no se aflojan y “tiran” del conector hacia la lata, garantizando una unión fuerte. En los agujeros podréis meter unos tornillos con sus correspondientes tuercas para que podamos imaginar como va tomando forma la antena.










*

Longitud del irradiante y de los radiales:*

  En principio, vamos a cortar cada una de las varillas a la longitud adecuada, que se calcula mediante la siguiente fórmula:

_7525 / Frecuencia en megaciclos = Longitud en centímetros_

  Por ejemplo, una antena para transmitir en 115 Mhz estará compuesta por cinco varillas de 65,43 cms.

  Cortamos las varillas y las montamos. Si la varilla central (el irradiante) es de latón, la soldaremos muy bien al “vivo” del conector hembra.

Otra alternativas que ofrezcan garantía de una perfecta conexión eléctrica son factibles:



*
Puesta a punto de la antena:*

  Montada la antena, ubicada en el exterior lejos de objetos metálicos, o en el suelo de una habitación grande y sin muchos trastos, intercalando el medidor de ROE entre el transmisor y la antena, y usando una potencia media baja para no dañar el transistor final, procederemos a afinar el instrumento que acabamos de construir. 

  Encenderemos el transmisor, medimos ROE. Si es superior a 1.5:1 cortamos SOLO EL IRRADIANTE de *medio en medio centímetro*, apagando y encendiendo el transmisor entre corte y corte y volviendo a medir roe. No cortéis a ojo, o echaréis a perder todo el trabajo.

  Pues bien, espero que os haya gustado este trabajito. Os animo a que publiquéis vuestras dudas o preguntas, e incluso vuestros trabajos, vuestras mejoras y sugerencias.

  Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Dircio (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola amigo, soy uno de los que confian en esta antena, yo la hago con tuberia de cobre de los que usan para el agua, me gustaria entender como ajustar este tipo de antena para dejarlo al máximo, si te es posible o quien tenga informacion se los agredecere eternamente que me expliquen como se hacen los ajustes de esta preciosa antena, de preferncia con dibujos para aobservar como varian las agujas.


----------



## joakiy (Sep 22, 2010)

Dircio dijo:


> Hola amigo, soy uno de los que confian en esta antena, yo la hago con tuberia de cobre de los que usan para el agua, me gustaria entender como ajustar este tipo de antena para dejarlo al máximo, si te es posible o quien tenga informacion se los agredecere eternamente que me expliquen como se hacen los ajustes de esta preciosa antena, de preferncia con dibujos para aobservar como varian las agujas.



Hola,

Con el medidor SWR conectado al transmisor, deberás cortar el radiante de medio a medio centímetro, hasta obtener la menor relación de ondas estacionaras posible (1:2 está muy bien).

Las pruebas las haremos con la potencia de salida del transmisor a un cuarto de su potencia máxima de salida.

Saludos.


----------



## Dircio (Dic 12, 2010)

Ok gracias amigo, asi lo hago y hay muy buenos resultados. Gracias por la orientacion.


----------

